# Just reserved[sold] two lambs!



## secuono (May 28, 2012)

Family is coming down this weekend and they have just given me the deposit. I'm going out to castrate the two of them now. Also going to put in their tag and remove nose rings. 
The last 3rd lamb, a white ram, the lady will come hopefully this weekend. 
Yay! Oh the excitement! I was starting to think I'd have to take them to swaps just to sell them. 
A little good news after all the failed attempts at catching my pony. 
Wish me luck at getting it all right!


----------



## secuono (May 28, 2012)

Dang those little monsters are fast! All three boys have their tags in, 2 didn't flinch at all, 3rd flew out of my arms. I'll be watching him to see if the tag gets loose or not. Rest was real easy, hardest part was catching them. 
Was going to take pics, but it's so nasty hot out, everyone was panting and hating it.


----------

